# RAAF B24 Restoration project



## v2 (May 6, 2009)

B-24 Liberator Restoration Australia: Home


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2009)

Always great news to hear another warbird will live again.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 7, 2009)

Bloody good stuff! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2009)

Yup, would love to see this in the flesh one day.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2009)

Very cool V2, many thanks!!!


----------

